# Shows-The BIG ones!



## beijaflores (May 28, 2009)

Hello Crafstwomen (and Men), 

I'm new to the boards and I'm glad to have found this resource!  I would love to hear some experiences from those that do/have done really big shows (street fairs, festivals etc). I live in a major metropolitan area and it seems that we have less of the smaller craft fairs and more of the HUGE street festivals that draw 50-100 thousand people (sometimes more). 

I am looking to do about 3 of these big shows this summer but I am quite intimidated. Is there any tips on how I can prepare? Of course, these shows have a more expensive booth fee, but it seems that if I were to take the 5-10% sales rule into account I can gross 4 figures in sales. Have any of you grossed that much from one show? It seems almost unbelievable. I would love to hear your stories and experiences on these monster shows/festivals/fairs. 

Thanks a Million!


----------



## Tabitha (May 28, 2009)

> I were to take the 5-10% sales rule into account



What rule is that?


----------



## beijaflores (May 28, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > I were to take the 5-10% sales rule into account
> 
> 
> 
> What rule is that?



When trying to figure out how many products to make, its best to do 5-10% of the total expected attendance to the fair. (ex: 1,000 people in attendance, make 50-100 products).


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

beijaflores said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say you are right on target, what city are you in?


----------



## beijaflores (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in San Francisco. Would you have have any insight on larger shows there in Philadelphia? I'm bringing about 400 items for a 85,000 person show. (soap, scrubs, body butters, lotions), it seems like I'm grossly understocked but thats all I can do this time around. If I sell out I wouldn't be mad 



			
				phillysoaps said:
			
		

> beijaflores said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lindy (Jun 7, 2009)

Beigaflores - what a great opportunity and so much fun!  I really look forward to hearing how this goes for you.  I have an opportunity to do a large show in another province but I'm hesitating because of cost not only of the booth fee but the travel cost too.

Keep us informed and by the way - welcome to the Forum.....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## theoldecrone (Jun 17, 2009)

I do not want to burst your bubble. If you want to do a show like this, then I think you should do it. Learning from experience is always the best way. And different cities have different economies.

That said, it is my experience that larger shows result in LOWER sales. Why? Because there are so many different vendors, that means there is a larger area upon which people can spread their money, which means the money is spread thinner. Also, at large festivals, I see people spending their money on food and beverages first. Often, they bring enough cash to feed themselves, and don't expect to purchase crafts.

This is not meant to discourage you from doing it. It's just my experience. I prefer vending at farmer's markets, because they are smaller, and people attend them with the intent of spending money. I do two smaller craft fairs each year (smaller = ~50 vendors), and I do very well in sales on both. 

Just my experience.


----------



## raine (Aug 10, 2009)

Try some church bazaars or schools.  There is always some festivals in the fall at churches.  Ask your friends, check out the internet, local papers and even craigs list.  I'm sure you can find some if you just investigate a little.  Granted not as much traffic but the fees are low, can be around 10-50.00 table and people ususaly will stop by most every table.


----------



## theoldecrone (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, Beijaflores, how did they go? It's been a while since your post, and you said the festivals were this summer. Please let us know how they turned out. I hope they were successful for you.

Amy Kalinchuk


----------

